# Yin



## stillplaying (May 18, 2011)

Yellow River concerto. I have been listening to it for 3 months. I hope you are still alive and well and performing.


----------



## Messiaen (Jan 24, 2011)

It's said that Yin lives in NY.
To see details 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yin_Chengzong

I don't hate the concerto, but actually just a kind of happy meal. Never a good sample of compromise between East and West. You would find Tan Dun much better.


----------

